# Multiplayer Games für Zwischendurch



## hambam (19. Mai 2012)

*Multiplayer Games für Zwischendurch*

Mittlerweile haben wir in unserem Clan oft die Schnauze voll von MW3, MW2 und Co. Daher wollen wir beim Zocken mal die Stimmung mit ein paar kleinen Multiplayer Indie Games wieder anheben . Habt ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen für uns, wir spielen natürlich auf dem PC!

BTW: Wenn jemand n CW gegen uns nach ESL Rules will, immer anschreiben


----------



## Pikus (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Multiplayer Games für Zwischendurch*

Was hälst du von BrickForce? Das Game ist noch in der Beta-Phase, macht aber ordentlich fun


----------

